# Introduction



## Petpassion22 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello all

I am so happy I found and joined this group. I live in Maryland and have desperately been searching for breeders in my area. I am new to mousehood and would like aan angora or texel, himalayan or solid. However, at this point I am willing to change my preference for babies. There is definitely a need for breeders in Maryland and as I become more familiar with breeding I would hope to fill that gap. I have bred guinea pigs in the past but now wanted something a little different. Please let me know if you have babies and are in the Marland area. I am willing to travel a few hours also. Hope to hear from you even if you don't have babies.

Jody


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yay another peep from cold MD  I used to raise rabbits and piggies now i have mice. I live in Carroll County but work in North Baltimore I am hoping for some babies this month i can keep you updated if you would like. I bred 3 so im hoping for 3 litters


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome!! Good luck finding some meece!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi, welcome, and it's good to see new breeders from Maryland. I don't know how close or far you are from Westminster, but I breed mostly texel and angora, they're very fun to work with.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Petpassion22 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, I sent you an e-mail as well. I live in Baltimore which is not far at all. I am hoping you have babies to sell. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Jody, welcome to our corner of teh interweb!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey! I have a ton of babies for you to select from if you're interested. I carry black, PEWs, BEWs, Broken Blacks, and Broken Recessive Yellows that are all angora. I would love to hear back from you! The babies are going to be weaned very shortly and I am willing to make you a nice deal!


----------



## Petpassion22 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi
I am definetly interested. I first want them as pets and then may breed in the future. For now I am interested in personality and would like either the black or black broken recessive yellow, one boy and two girls. Do you think you might be able to meet me part way? When do you think they will be ready to go? Thanks, it was good to hear from you.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi there! Wow, there was a great number of responses from breeders in your area. That's nice to see


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> Hi there! Wow, there was a great number of responses from breeders in your area. That's nice to see


:gwavebw :gwavebw It's about time we got some more breeders in MD :gwavebw :gwavebw


----------



## Petpassion22 (Dec 7, 2010)

It is nice and I really hope I can get some babies soon.


----------

